# how well can the GTO handle???



## bootymac (Feb 12, 2009)

im just wondering, im considering getting a GTO because it has a great motor and is a really fast car, but i was just wondering how well this car can handle with springs, struts, sway bars??? I wanna do well in the twisties. My friends getting an e46 m3 and i know in a straight line the GTO will own but i wanna do well in the back mountain roads we normall go to???


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i have a 2004 gto with the ls1. i think the car handles great.


----------



## bootymac (Feb 12, 2009)

how well is the pedders kit with springs, strut, sways?


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

not sure, but i have heard good things about pedders


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

If your going for handling, don't pass on getting the Pedders suspension kit.
I've experienced some pretty bad body roll with my 06.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I've owned and driven quite a few 'muscle' cars and sports cars in the past 48 years. Porsche 356, 912 and 911, Jaguar XKE and 3.8 saloon, BMWs, a few MGs, Austin Healy 3000 among the handling class and a host of large cube V-8s for the muscle. IMO, my '05 M6 is a very good road car. It's certainly not a road racer or track car in stock configuration, but as long as you don't abuse the overabundant power, it tracks well and is very predictible. Get too heavy on the throttle in the twisties and you're going to be researching your talents as a driver.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> If your going for handling, don't pass on getting the Pedders suspension kit.
> I've experienced some pretty bad body roll with my 06.


:agree at times i also have had some bad body rolls on my 04.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

It handles really well. The guys who drive them in the auto cross state the same.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The car does well on the streets and back roads. I take mine on mountain road twisties and the track. When it comes to the track it can hold its own but body roll and lean are the biggest things if your going to go that route. In the near future I'm going to buy a Pedders repare kit that replaces the major bushings and all the springs. Later I'm going to buy all the shocks and struts. It is better to buy the pakages all at once to save your self time and money. There is other companies out there that make suspension products for are cars that is just as good, Lovells, Hoskiss, and Noltech.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

I have every Pedder's bushing on my car, their lowering springs, their GSR struts and big bore shocks, their quick steering rack (which is almost impossible to get), Hotchkis sways, BMR strut tower brace (which I think is more for looks), and 18x8 and 18x10 rims with 245/40 and 275/35 BFG KDW2 tires.

with all that, I can say that my car handles boatloads better than stock. does it keep up with a new Vette in the twisties? NO, but it can hold it's own against most other stuff

you can get the car to perform very well, but it isn't cheap


----------

